# Mack Dump Trucks with Plows



## DelValSnow (Dec 28, 2010)

Ive got a 2006 Mack Granite CV713 Tri-axle that i have had since new. I dont use it a ton just for hauling equipment and moving large amounts of materials and salt in the winter. Im looking at putting a plow and salt spreader on it . Got any pics of yours and suggestions of brand of plow and spreader to put on it


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Go to the DPW truck thread. There is a ton of Macks in their from NYSDOT


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Gledhill HFF hitch - http://www.gledhillonline.com/hitches.html
Gledhill plow - http://www.gledhillonline.com/snowplow.html
Henderson OWP - http://www.henderson-mfg.com/onewayplow.htm
Henderson TGS 9" - http://www.henderson-mfg.com/tgs.htm

Where in PA are you? I'm in Knox which is 53 miles from Ohio line.


----------



## DelValSnow (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in south east Pa but we plow all around eastern PA


----------



## matteo30 (Dec 26, 2008)

A lot of guys around here used bumper to axle plow frames with air pistons on their tri axles. If you want a sander in it as well most guys go with the clutch pump of the motor. Seems to work well


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

matteo30;1201089 said:


> A lot of guys around here used bumper to axle plow frames with air pistons on their tri axles. If you want a sander in it as well most guys go with the clutch pump of the motor. Seems to work well


Bumper to axle hitches should only be used on trucks below 28,000#GVWR as recommended by manufacturer.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

You might want to look into Valk plows if you want a really well made one...
Plus they're local to you.

http://www.valkmfg.com/index.htm


----------

